# New to Shark Fishing



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Wanting to get a good reel for sharking fishing along with a rod? Want something with enough power to stop anything, even a huge hammerhead. What would you guys recommend that wouldn't break the bank. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

define your "bank" a little more? Budget? Fishing from the beach or boat?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

For a relatively inexpensive rig I'm using,
Reel: Penn Senator 116L 12/0, spooled with 1000 yards of 100# Sufix Superior.
Rod: Penn International V TS/TF Stand Up, VS5010TS60

It'll handle a big Hammer, 11'5" and approx 550-600#


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Realtor said:


> define your "bank" a little more? Budget? Fishing from the beach or boat?




Beach $700


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Brand new Penn 12/0 $400.
Brand new VS5010TS60 $180.
Leaves you $120. to spool the reel.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

ChileRelleno said:


> Brand new Penn 12/0 $400.
> Brand new VS5010TS60 $180.
> Leaves you $120. to spool the reel.




Cool cool thanks for the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

ChileRelleno said:


> Brand new Penn 12/0 $400.
> Brand new VS5010TS60 $180.
> Leaves you $120. to spool the reel.




Was lookin at the penn squall 50VSW 2 speed. You think that would be big enough for a hammer? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It is big enough, with plenty of drag.
I'd recommend you spool it with something like, 800-1000 yards of 100# braid and a 80-100# mono topshot.
The 2spd is nice to have.


----------



## Tdwill98 (Oct 30, 2016)

Do you know how many yrds of 100lb topshot if i put 1000yrds of 100lb braid on the 50vsw?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

fishingrsx said:


> Want something with enough power to stop anything, even a huge hammerhead. ....


Haven't caught a "_huge hammerhead_" myself (yet) .... but it's my understanding you're not gonna "_stop_" 'em. You just slow 'em down enough to tire 'em out.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Probally won't stop a 15' hammer but I have a penn 6/0 wide on a penn ally 6'6" for sale with lots of gear(hooks,leader, wire etc) 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/3384-post1.html#/forumsite/20519/topics/751961?page=1


----------



## fishingrav (Aug 28, 2016)

you dont catch fish


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

depending on what you want to spend you either go big penn senator, (14/0, or 12/0) $500-$350) 

Or you look at avet 50w-80w or penn international 50w 80w or 130. Tiagra 80w 130.
Or go with everol reels 
14/0-20/0

Im telling you a penn squall WILL not stop a big hammer. Believe me first hand spooled with straight braid


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

This is my big boy setup on a low budget.
14/0 spooled with 1200 yards of 130 bullbuster braid and 400yard topshot 130mono
Rod is an 8ft unlimited class gator rod 

I had Keith (ocean master) do the drag upgrade to it when I bought it. It now pushed about 75 pounds of drag.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

BeachinSharks said:


> This is my big boy setup on a low budget.
> 14/0 spooled with 1200 yards of 130 bullbuster braid and 400yard topshot 130mono
> Rod is an 8ft unlimited class gator rod
> 
> I had Keith (ocean master) do the drag upgrade to it when I bought it. It now pushed about 75 pounds of drag.




But the squall holds more line the the international 50w and has more drag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Are you joking? It's not even close. Give it a google lol

Squall hold 565 yards of 50 mono
50w holds 800yards of 50 mono

Squall has Max drag of 32 pounds
50w has Max drag of 56 pounds..

I have used both reels the squall is a good beginning shark reel but it will not land a big 12+ ft hammer and it will not out preform a penn international 50w. Simple


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

BeachinSharks said:


> Are you joking? It's not even close. Give it a google lol
> 
> Squall hold 565 yards of 50 mono
> 50w holds 800yards of 50 mono
> ...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes look at the model number. It says 50vsw that's a 50 2 speed wide. Same size as a international 50w. The squall I was talking about are the squall 50 or 60lds. The only difference from the reel u just sent and the penn international 50vsw is that reel is made of cheaper parts that the international.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

BeachinSharks said:


> Yes look at the model number. It says 50vsw that's a 50 2 speed wide. Same size as a international 50w. The squall I was talking about are the squall 50 or 60lds. The only difference from the reel u just sent and the penn international 50vsw is that reel is made of cheaper parts that the international.




That's what I ended up getting 50vsw... simple misunderstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdwill98 (Oct 30, 2016)

BeachinSharks said:


> Yes look at the model number. It says 50vsw that's a 50 2 speed wide. Same size as a international 50w. The squall I was talking about are the squall 50 or 60lds. The only difference from the reel u just sent and the penn international 50vsw is that reel is made of cheaper parts that the international.



He said he was looking at the squall 50vsw
And the squall 50vsw is has a graphite body but the internal is all stainless steal


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

BeachinSharks said:


> This is my big boy setup on a low budget.
> 14/0 spooled with 1200 yards of 130 bullbuster braid and 400yard topshot 130mono
> Rod is an 8ft unlimited class gator rod
> 
> I had Keith (ocean master) do the drag upgrade to it when I bought it. It now pushed about 75 pounds of drag.


Your stripper guide is on backwards . . .


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Your stripper guide is on backwards . . .[/QUOTE]

Lol it's like for a reason bud. Preference but for land base fishing I prefer it like that and pier fishing when you lay an unlimited class rod on the side there is more to catch. The tuna guys prefer to run theme "straight" but it was built like that for a reason.


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Barrett does their shark rods like that, pretty common.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

BeachinSharks said:


> Your stripper guide is on backwards . . .


Lol it's like for a reason bud. Preference but for land base fishing I prefer it like that and pier fishing when you lay an unlimited class rod on the side there is more to catch. The tuna guys prefer to run theme "straight" but it was built like that for a reason.[/QUOTE]

I just thought it looked odd . . . Is there any strength difference, depending on which way the guide faces ?


----------

